
How computers were finally able to best poker pros - interconnector
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/how-computers-were-finally-able-to-best-poker-pros/2017/02/03/3d1fd8c8-e7fa-11e6-b82f-687d6e6a3e7c_story.html?utm_term=.4f7eae8b7c97
======
gexla
Poker isn't checkers. It's a game of hustling for money. The computer doesn't
even need to be better than the pros, it only needs to be good enough to erase
the margin of profit for these players. You don't make money off the good
players, you make money off the fish. For the game to sustain pros, there has
to be a lot of incoming fish. Like with many of the big games of life, it's a
bit of a ponzi scheme. Incoming suckers drive the profits for those at the
top. Throwing a computer at this game is sort of missing the point.

